# FINAL DECISION



## RMD23 (Mar 22, 2010)

I finally decided and purchased the Samsung UN55C 8000 3D LED HDTV, I am very happy with my decision, The picture quality is first rate. I mounted it on a BDI Avion series II on a attached TV mount. Although I probably will never use the 3D function its nice to know it is there.


----------



## TD10XGUY (Mar 25, 2010)

I was looking at the same tv. Might have to take the plunge


----------



## Sirbrine (Sep 27, 2009)

I purchased a Samsung TV because most reviews I could find were very favorable. I ended up with a 46" LCD and think I am happy with it. The picture quality is great but the TV had to be replaced about 10 or 11 months after I purchased it because after two repair attempts it was deemed to be unrepairable. Fortunately it was still in the warranty period.

What were the major reasons that led you to the particular 55" model you chose over other Samsung and other non-Samsung choices?


----------

